

Mesosphere Raises $36M, Launches Its Data Center Operating System - preillyme
http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2014/12/08/mesosphere-raises-36m-launches-its-data-center-operating-system/

======
josephjacks
This is pretty awesome to see. Mesosphere looks to really be serious about
making Mesos a first class distributed citizen in the enterprise. Can't help
but think about when Cloudera first launched with the Hadoop brain trust.

